# (MN) Granite Ledge's Runnin" Wild MH Chocolate



## chris wilson (Feb 13, 2012)

Raider is 70 lbs. master hunter located in central Minnesota. Raider achieved his master hunter title at 33 months of age. He is also qualified for the 2013 Master National in Fall River, Kansas. Raider's sire is Too Much Trouble III (qualified all age, derby points) Raider is a real team player at the line or out in the duck blind. He has also worked in the fall as a guide dog at a South Dakota hunting lodge. Raider has a very strong natural point for upland. He is also tri factored. His health clearances, pic and pedigree can be viewed at www.graniteledgekennels.com
contact Chris Wilson 612-490-4802


----------

